# Erie bass



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

what water temperature do they usually start to show up in the harbors?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

not an eire expert but early may should get you some nice harbor/ breakwall smallies.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

55 degrees brings them in close to spawn.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

The trick with erie is no secret. If you can go, go.
55-58 is spawning temps for the giants, most of them 
will spawn from 58-63 degrees. April is awesome and the 
water is usually in the upper 40's. Don't hesitate trying
deeper water in early spring. When the weathermen on 
tv tell you the water temperature remember that is the 
temperature at the bottom where their equipment is.
It can be as much as 10 degrees warmer inside a harbor
at that time. If the wind is right or if you have a big enough
boat get out there as much as you can.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

smallieguy said:


> The trick with erie is no secret. If you can go, go.
> 55-58 is spawning temps for the giants, most of them
> will spawn from 58-63 degrees. April is awesome and the
> water is usually in the upper 40's. Don't hesitate trying
> ...


memo taken..will DO!!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Now that the ice is off the big pond,it's time to start fishing.Right now I would basically just go with 2 baits-jerkbait or a blade bait for smallies.We fish right up until the lake freezes,then again as soon as we can get a boat out in March.The lake is pretty muddy right now,but as soon as she clears up,you'll get on the bass.The green bass are already in the harbors,guys were catching them in good numbers in East Harbor through the ice.In any harbor,or marina with direct lake access I would be working the cut that goes out into the lake,and at both ends of the rock piers at the end of the cuts.This time of the year,expect smallies and largemouth at those locations.Just remember until the water warms up into at least the high 40's,slow is the ticket.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

all my harbors are still frozen


----------

